# i have such a hard time flipping eggs (without a spatula)



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 3, 2013)

i've read all the tips..i use the freshest eggs..i let the eggs pool at the front of a slightly tipped pan..

i am 25% successful. and believe me, i hoop and hollar when i am. i think i get too much elevation on the eggs..they splat when they land.

any more tips? i dont eat than many fried eggs to get the practice time needed i guess. lay em on me..tips from the pros!


----------



## cnochef (Jul 3, 2013)

You need to get a good feeling for it and practice is the only way. Once you get successful, you will even know when the egg or eggs are going to break because you didn't do the motion properly. Very Zen.

I can tell you that it has to be a very gentle and fluid motion. Yes, you are probably doing it with too much force and the eggs are flying too high.

The best actual tip I can give you is that when you are flipping the eggs, you have the pan angled slightly lower in the front and the moment that the eggs leave the edge of the pan you should already be raising the pan upwards to meet the eggs as they come back down.


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 3, 2013)

This will sound strange but when working with people who also struggle with this, the biggest thing to success is to believe that you can do it. I have kids tell me they can't do it. Yes you can. Tell yourself you can do it, believe it. And they do it. I know it sounds corny. But try it.

Don't over think it. Remember Caddyshack? Be the egg Boom, be the egg.

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

Take a piece of white bread, in a dry pan, and use it many times flipping. You want to just get the bottom (close to you) to just roll over. It took me almost a loaf of bread to get to go every time. Gl with this.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 3, 2013)

+1 practice using just enough snap to flip whatever is your flipping. try bread, left over pancake, or an overcooked egg over medium (in a medium hot pan)


Crothcipt said:


> Take a piece of white bread, in a dry pan, and use it many times flipping. You want to just get the bottom (close to you) to just roll over. It took me almost a loaf of bread to get to go every time. Gl with this.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 3, 2013)

2nd on the bread. That's how I learned when I was a young buck at the Waffle House.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

At a Denny's myself.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

You work at a Denny's?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

20 some years ago. That was how I learned to flip eggs.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

oh i see :groucho:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 3, 2013)

WTH is wrong with sunny side up!? huh? Nothing. that's what. Problem solved.

:tease:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I made 1 order sunny, the whole time I was there. Also people are very scared of eggs.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 3, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> I think I made 1 order sunny, the whole time I was there. Also people are very scared of eggs.



Scared of eggs? They ought to be scared of toast.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 3, 2013)

I knew it wasn't common, but didn't realize it was that uncommon. I haven't ordered a fried egg other than sunny in 15+ years (2-4 times/month).

Re safety, I think only 1 in 20,000 is infected. Anyway, that's well off-topic...back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 3, 2013)

practice practice practice. only way to get it right. =D

not very good at it myself but i am with you on the hollering when doing it right. lol.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

Having not flipped eggs in a while (mostly when I saute) I do this from time to time. Exp. when you know your just gonna have one that wont quorate.


----------



## eshua (Jul 4, 2013)

For me it was paying more attention to temp than technique. The ideal pan heat will keep high viscosity...cook fast enough to hold everything in place but slow enough to be even and not sputter. Too low and they cook nicely but wolnt jump out if the pan, too high and they scorch. Cooking breakfast in Ak starting at 3 am may 1st compaired noon in july on the island you had to change the gas level to keep things proper. And when you found pans liked you had to hide them from from night crew. After your first 1k you hardly break any at all.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 4, 2013)

Almost page 3 and no one has used :cookegg: yet some of us are slipping. 

Ya when you start getting everything else right the flip gets easier. Still there is that 1 that won't behave :spankarse: exp. in a busy hour. Still won't cook breakfast unless I have too.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 4, 2013)

One thing to mention is to make sure that the pan your using is designed to make it easy for you.


----------

